# Hazel and her babies



## Elizabeth (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the story of Hazel, a feral domestic bunny who recently took up residence in our bedroom, and liked it so much she decided to have babies. We don't know who the dad is, Hazel doesn't talk about him much and we respect her privacy.

The story picks up on the dayHazel gave birth, nearly three weeks after she temporarily joined our family.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 10, 2008)

Wednesday, April 9th, 2008, 6:45 am

Ben: Honey, time to get up.

Me: Mmph.

Ben: C'mon get out of bed, we're running late. I'll give Hazel some water and fresh hay.

Me: *blink, blink*

Ben: Morning Hazel, my that's a big pile of hay you have there.

Me: Oh crap. 

Ben: What?

Me: Where's the hay?

Ben: It's the weirdest thing -right beside her hay box. She's making a lovely little pile. It looks quite cozy actually.

Me: Double crap!!!

Ben: This is bad?

Me: Baby, she's making a nest.

Ben: Really?

Me: Really, really.

Ben: I thought she was just getting fat.

Me: Um yeah, I didn't want to burst your bubble.

Ben: I guess I should get her some more hay huh? She's completely cleaned out her hay box.

Me: *sigh* Yup. I'll go get the shoe box.

So I went and grabbed the shoebox, put some nice absorbant carefresh beddingon the bottom, put all the hay from her nest on top and placed it in the exact same spot. (As a side note, Hazel? While cute, is not the brightest bulb in the room...she built her nest right over her water dish. I had to dig it out and place it on the other side of the cage)

Hazel took one look at it, gave a sigh of disgust and started moving all the hay into her little hidey box. She does not approve of the nest box I gave her. I eventually took the shoe box out because with it in there and her building the nest in her hidey box now, there's no room for her to lay away from the babies. I actually thought that once I removed the shoebox she would rebuild the nest in the original spot but nope, she kept shoving all the hay into her hidey box.

Just to put this out there, I realize that the cage she is in is far too small. My four own rabbits all have large indoor dog pens as their homes, but this was the cage that TRACS gave me to foster her in and we're a bit limited on space so I had to use it. She does get 5 to 6 hours of free time every evening to roam around the bedroom and lounge on the bed. And on the weekends, she hasfree run ofthe bedroom theentire day and evening. 

Here's a picture of the lovely, perfect nesting shoebox I gave her that she promptly rejected:







Here she is gathering hay from her hay box:






Here she is disappearing into her hidey home:






And Hazel creating her nest. 







Ben: So um, should we be expecting babies today?

Me: No dear. They usually start nest building anywhere from two days to a week before they give birth. She hasn't ripped any fur from her belly either so I think it's safe to say we've got a few days.

We left for work, leaving Hazel busily creating her nest with lots of fresh hay.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 10, 2008)

Wednesday April 9th, 2008 6:15pm

Once we arrived home from work, I immediately scurried into the bedroom to check on our expectant mother.

Me: Hi Hazel honey, how's my girl feeling?

Hazel: S'up.

Me: Wow, you used every bit of hay we gave you, what a good girl. I bet you're going to give birth to the best babies ev... 

Ben: What?

Me: She's skinnier.

Ben: No she isn't.

Me: Dude, she's skinnier.

Ben: It's just the way she's sitting.

Hazel: Stupid man.

Me: I'm serious, she's thinner, I think she gave birth today. I'm going to check on the nest, see if there's any fur in it.

So I took the lid of the cage off and Hazel hopped out like she always does to go and say hello to Smokey the cat.

Smokey: Girlfriend, what's happening? You're looking good.

Hazel: Dude. I totally gave birth today.

Smokey: I thought there was something different about you.

Hazel: You're telling me, I finally have a waist again. Hey, let's go lie on the bed together and giggle at the size of the human girl's butt while she looks at my way awesome nest.

So I bent down and took my flashlight and carefully shone it into the nest.

Me: Oh crap.

Ben: Fur?

Me: Tons.

Ben: Yay! Babies!! How many?

Me: I have no idea, there's so much fur I can't even see any babies. To be honest, I'm not even sure there are babies in there.

Ben: Well she definitely looks skinnier lying on the bed. Of course, she is lying next to Smokey...anyone looks skinny next to him.

Smokey: Cork it human, you're not exactly skinny yourself.

Me: Hmm...I wonder if...aaah! The fur is moving!! There's babies.

Ben: Hurrah!

Me: I'm going to leave them for now, we can check on them tomorrow.

Ben: Like you'll be able to wait until tomorrow.

Me: Shut it.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 10, 2008)

Wednesday, April 9th, 11:15 pm.

Me: Honey, Hazel is still lying on the bed. She looks very content with herself.






Ben: She's going to have to move eventually, I'm not sharing the bed with her.

Ebony the cat: Mo-om, Hazel's in my spot! That's my sleeping spot, I want it!

Hazel: Knock off the whining feline. Who's the one who gave birth today? Me, that's who!






Me: Sorry Ebony, I gotta go with the birth giver on this one.

Ben: So, are we moving Hazel or what?

Me: I havea better idea, since she's so happy and content on the bed, maybe we should have a quick peek at the nest, just to do a head count and make sure the babies are okay. Plus I have to check for gookies!

Ben: Gookies?

Me: Uh, gross stuff and what have you that she didn't clean off the babies.

Hazel: Like I would leave any gross stuff on my babies. Don't tell him those lies just because you want to see the babies!

Ben: Operation Nest Checking Begins!

Me: Okay, you have the camera ready? I'll just ease back the box. Geesh, there's a lot of fur here, seriously. I can't believe she has any fur left on her body. Man that must have hurt, could you imagine if humans tried to do something like this to keep their babies warm?

Ben: Well, based on how long it's been since you've shaved your legs, I gather we'd have the warmest baby on the block.

Me: Oh, ha, ha. Shut up and get the camera ready.

Ben: Yes dear.

Me: Wow, this is an amazing nest. Look how much fur is here and how deep it is. This is awe inspiring! It's really well built.

Hazel to Smokey: I come from a long line of competent nest builders.

Me: Okay, I'll just move some of this fur aside. Wait, let's move a bit more.... and some more now.

Ben: Find any babies yet?

Me: I'm still moving the fur aside.

Ben: Good grief, maybe there aren't any babies and you only thought you saw the fur moving.

Me: I'm sort of wondering that myself, I mean seriously there is... *gasp*

Ben: What the heck is that?

Me: It's a baby bunny!

Ben: It looks more like my Uncle Stan.

Me: Stop that! 

Ben: Seriously, the top of his head is that naked and pink. Have you ever met Uncle Stan? The man has got to be the most...

Me: Honey! Focus!

Ben: Right sorry.

Me: Well, there are two pink babies here, geez for being so fat Hazel sure didn't have many babies.

Hazel: Shut up.

As Ben takes the picture and the flash comes on I gasp again.

Me: There's another little black baby here!






Ben: Cool.

Me: Wait, wait, I think I see another foot under this one.

Ben: Maybe that one just has five limbs? We'll call him Fiver and he'll live with us forever and ever!

Me: Dude, honestly. Concentrate!Look it's another little black one!






Ben: You mean no five limbed bunny we can call Fiver and love forever

Me: No dear.

Ben: Bummer






Not wanting to disturb the perfect nest, I chose not to poke through the babies and do a more accurate head count. Instead we carefully recovered the nest with the fur and replaced the box. I took the camera from Ben and began to look at the pictures.

Me: Huh.

Ben: What?

Me: I could have swore I saw three pink babies.

Ben: Really

Me: Yeah. I thought there was three pink and two black for a total of five. But looking at this picture:






You can clearly see there are three black babies and two pink. How weird. I'm positive I saw three pink. Ididn't even notice the third black one until I looked at this picture. 

Ben: Well, maybe the third pink one was under the other two when we took the picture?

Me: Yeah maybe. Either way, we have five for sure, possibly six if I'm right about the other pink baby. I'll actually handle them tonight and do a better head count.

Ben: Who knows, maybe there's seven in there, that nest is pretty deep and Hazel was pretty big at the end.

Hazel: I was not! I was perfectly plump.

Me: Hazel, how many babies did you have?

Hazel: I'm not telling, you called me fat. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to bed.

Me: It was Ben!

Ben: Don't blame me! Hey, can we name that one pinkbaby Stan? 

Me: sigh

Hazel hopped off the bed and back to her cage. We carefully replaced the lid, gave her some fresh water and extra pellets and went to bed ourselves. 

This morning Hazel was in the nest with the babies when Ben got out of bed, we're quite pleased that she's being such a good mom!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 10, 2008)

LOVE the story! And lovely Hazel looks pretty pleased with herself.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my! They are so cute =]

Loving this blog, Elizabeth :biggrin2: What will you do with the babies?


----------



## polly (Apr 10, 2008)

awwww love the blog and pics and had a good laugh over the hairy legs bit


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! How exciting! And what a good bunny mommy she is! Great Blog - keep it coming...


----------



## Xila (Apr 10, 2008)

"Ben: Maybe that one just has five limbs? We'll call him Fiver and he'll live with us forever and ever!"

xD

Hehe. Ben is funny. It took me a second to get that one.

Anyway, congratulations on the new little sweeties!

Be sure to update us when you do a detailed head count. Inquiring minds want to know the final number. =D

I was looking at that one picture (the lastone you posted), and I was like "Shoot! What is that by that little pink one...? It looks like a leg...." 

I had to do a dubble take when you pointed out that there was three black ones. ^^

Congrats toHazel!She isso pretty! (And I'm sureher babies will be, too.)<3

Best of luck!

~Xila


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 11, 2008)

Hazel is SUCH a beautiful rabbit!!! And I looooooove baby bunny ears!!! TOO adorable, take more pictures please!!!!

Hooray for babies and hooray for Hazel and her healthy happy self!!!

Tracy


----------



## cheryl (Apr 11, 2008)

Hehe..i loved the story....and Hazel is just a beauty 

Cheryl


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 13, 2008)

Thursday April 10th, 11:20pm

Me: C'mon honey, let's take some pictures of the babies.

Ben: Why do we do this so late at night?

Me: You knew when you married me I was a night owl.

Ben: True. But I don't think the babies are night owls.

Me: Cork it.

Ben: But what about Hazel? She'll probably attack me the moment I pick up a baby.

Hazel: Oh please. 

Me: Oh please.

Me: Besides, she's kickin' back with Smokey. She doesn't even care if we're touching the babies.






Ben: Are you sure? She has really big teeth.

Me: Good God man. Cowboy up!

Ben: Fine. But keep your eye on her while my back is turned

Me: Yes dear.

The babies, two days old:




































Me: See, I told you she wouldn't bite you.

Ben:I know dear.

Hazel to Smokey: Dude, I gotta be honest, I was thinking of biting him just because he was being such a big baby about it.

Smokey: Welcome to the club girlfriend.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 13, 2008)

Friday, April 11th, 11:10pm

Me: Baby picture taking time!

Ben: I was about to go to bed!

Me: You can't go to bed until Hazel gets off the bed and I'm not moving her until we take pictures of the babies.

Ben: This is emotional blackmail.

Me: I know. I like to torment you, it makes me happy.

Ben: Well as long as you're happy.

Me: That's my boy.

Ben: Pass me the camera.

Me: Um dear, don't take offense but you hold the babies and I'll take the pictures.

Ben: What do you mean?

Me: I don't know if you noticed, but a good 80% of the pictures of the babies you took last night were blurry and not even useable.

Ben: I don't know what you're talking about.

Me: Uh-huh. Here, take the baby.

Ben: You're just trying to get Hazel to attack me.

Me: Curses! My nefarious plot has been revealed too soon!

Ben: Ha, ha. Pass me a baby.

The babies, three days old:


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 13, 2008)

Saturday, April 12th, 11:25pm

All five babies seem to be doing very well. They're growing like weeds! Here are a few pictures of them:

Five little babies, all in a row:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah!! too cute! all got fuzzy now and growing sooo fast! 

I want the rabbit in last one in the pics, what a cutie!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Those babies are adorable! The little blonde ones with their vienna markings...... :hearts: They look like they'll be torts? 

Do you know who daddy is? She has adorable babies! and I love her "poo to mark her spot" on the bed! I noticed that because mine all do it! "Poo here so the dog knows it's mine, poo there to make sure that kid knows it's mine, ...."

She does seem very "full of herself" laying there on the bed...... LOL!


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 14, 2008)

Nope, not a clue who the daddy is. He would be another one of the feral domestic bunnies that are roaming our city. Whoever he is, he certainly helped to make adorable babies. 

The tan/blonde one with the little white blaze on its forehead is a real firecracker. Always moving and popping about when you're holding him/her all "Don't touch me dirty human!!"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

OMG it's so cute! I bet it is a little wild thing! you can almost see it trying to leave his hands in that one photo!

I'd be in heaven with those babies in my house!


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 15, 2008)

Sunday, April 13, 2008

The Babies are five days old now and doing well.
















I love this picture, he looks like a little alien:


























Tiny toes:


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 15, 2008)

Six days old. They were very active and "popcorny" tonight. It was quite difficult to hang on to the little rotters.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 15, 2008)

I love these pictures! It really shows the progression of the babies and how quickly the fur grows. 

Get ready, you've only got about 5-9 days until their eyes open and they start running around like little monkies.

Keep up the wonderful pictures and commentary.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh man! They almost make me want to foster babies. Almost. James would do this --> :faint:


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 15, 2008)

babiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabies
babiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabiesbabies
babiesbabiesbabiesbabies I AM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay for hazel and da babies!!!!!! i can't wait until their eyes open. i cannot believe how fast they grow!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh My GOSH! they are so cute! Little Alien baby is precious! Maybe that little pink one you thought you had was a predator and he's cloaked! :shock:(if you don't know the movies you won't understand LOL)

I want all of them!


----------



## polly (Apr 15, 2008)

they gorw fast huh!! they are sooo cute the last one with the big white flash reminds me of a my little pony i hade when i was little that had a diamond shape white flash lol it was the first MLP I ever got and was called seashell sorry just reminded me


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 20, 2008)

Seven days old:


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 20, 2008)

Eight days old:


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 20, 2008)

Nine days old:


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 20, 2008)

Ten days old:














































And Hazel...


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 20, 2008)

Eleven days old

Me: Honey, let's take pictures of the baby

Ben: Sure. My God.

Me: What?

Ben: Can you tell me why that darn rabbit has suddenly become incontinent?

Me: Um...maybe giving birth gave her a weak bladder?

Ben: Uh huh. And does that explain why she keeps peeing on my side of the bed?

Me: Oh c'mon now. Sometimes there's a few spots on my side of the bed.

Ben: Whatever.

Me: Hey, I don't know why you're complaining. My puppy training pads on the bedidea has worked like a ****.

Ben: True. But it's embarrassing when the pet store people ring through the puppy training pads and ask me what type of puppy I have and I tell them I don't have one.

Me: Just explain that you have an incontinent rabbit at home.

Ben: I think I'll just pretend I have a chihuahua puppy.

Me: Okay honey. Can we take some pictures now?

Ben: Yes dear.

Me: Hi baby bunny! Look how big you're getting. You're so darn cute I can't .... dude!!

Ben: What?

Me: I saw an eye.

Ben: No you didn't.

Me: Seriously, I did. This little brown one just opened its eye a crack and stared at me.






Ben: Guess you should have put make-up on today huh?

Me:Cork it.

Ben: It doesn't look like its eyes are open.

Me: They were, trust me. You should have been looking.

Ben: I was busy prying Hazel off my ankle. 

Me: What's she doing on your ankle?

Ben: Probably about to pee on it.

Me: Want me to wrap a puppy pad around your ankle?

Ben: Let's just take the rest of the pictures.

Me: Huh...it's hard to tell with the little black ones but I think the other little tan one's eyes are open as well. Yay!! 

Ben: Great, now there'll be six bunnies chomping on my ankles instead of one.

Me: It's not their fault your ankles are bunny magnets. Don't blame the innocent baby bunnies.

Ben: Fine, but when they chew through my ankle with theirhuge teeth I deserve the right to say I told you so.

Me: Yes baby.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely pictures :hearts I've never raised any litters, but the next best thing is to see them growing from pictures. Thanks for posting these, I can't get over how little their toes are! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 20, 2008)

Awww look at those tiny little bunny feetsies! :inlove:


----------



## Elizabeth (May 1, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of posts, I've started a new job and it's been keeping me really busy. The babies are three weeks old today, here are some pictures of them during playtime on the bed tonight:

Hanging out with Smokey the cat:




































The single disapproving look:






The twin disapproving look:






And the often talked about but rarely seen... triple disapproving look:






Hanging out with mum:


























And the "I disapprove of the amount of poop mom has left behind" disapproving look:


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2008)

Awww look how much they have grown....they are just soprecious 

Cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2008)

I'm just catching this thread now, and I got to say - I love it. Your comments have made me laugh so much, and just look at how cute those babies are 

Your cat, Smokey, must be a very patient guy 

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (May 5, 2008)

What a FANTASTIC thread! Amazing to scroll down and see how quickly they change in 3 short weeks. Love Smokey's disapproving look of baby bunnies using him as a jungle gym! That one made me giggle...


----------

